# 1:20 scale cabooses



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

I just got an Accucraft short caboose I really like it! Are there any other companies that make comparable 1:20's in either kits or r-t-r?

John


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

John
Bachmann's 1:20 scale "long" caboose is pretty spiffy 
Rick


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Check Northeast Model Products at
http://www.nemodel.com/
They have several 1:20.3 caboose kits as well as other car kits.
Lloyd


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always thought that the LGB cabooses were larger than they should have been for the freight cars in 1:22.5 and 1:24. Mine are buried very deeply in the basement, but someone could measure the original Rio Grande Bobber and see what scale it really is. In my mind, it doesn't look that much different from the Accucraft short caboose.

Chuck 


Forget what I said. The LGB caboose (#4065) is 3 inches shorter than the Accucraft short caboose.


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

I picked a Bachman caboose kit real cheap, have to see how it goes... 

Northeast looks interesting, however I wish they had better photos, Lloyd do you have anything from them?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Bachmann Caboose kit--the two-truck, center cupola caboose is not 1:20, but 1:22.5. Their only 1:20 caboose is their "Spectrum" D&RGW long caboose. While you could modify the B'mann caboose kit to 1:20.3, I think you're better off starting from scratch. I've scratched three cabooses, and if you're not doing an interior, they're surprisingly simple to do. (Hint: Ozark Miniatures sells some great caboose window castings for both the body and the cupola.) 

As for other sources of kits, Hartford Products did a few caboose kits back when they were doing kits. You may be able to find on on ebay or such. Sheridan Products also does 1:20.3 caboose kits, though they're more expensive than Bachmann's or Accucraft's RTR models of the same prototypes. 

Later, 

K


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

John,
No I don't have any first hand experience with Northeast kits, but you might try looking at this topic as I asked about them before. I would like to try them but I haven't had the time yet.
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/115537/afv/topic/Default.aspx#164369

K,
I had never heard about Sheridan Products before. It looks like their 'kits' are mostly preassembled and all you have to do is paint and apply detail parts and decals. However, they are close to where I live, I think I'll try calling them and try to get a look at a completed model and kit. You are right about them being a bit expensive but maybe they're worth it.?? Thanks for the link though.

Lloyd


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Speaking of Long Cabooses: Does anyone know where I can get a hold of a set of measured drawings of a C&S, RGS or D&RGW long caboose. I have been wanting to build a couple to go behind my Delton C-16's, but I have not been able to locate any drawings online. Yes I know that I can find the Delton Long caboose on ebay for about $100.00, but I prefer to build my own. 

Any Help would be appericated. 

Dan S.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

Get Robert E. Sloan's "A Century + Ten of D&RGW Narrow Gauge Freight Cars, 1871to 1981". Many drawings and photos of the long cabeese. I use this reference all the time! Well worth the $50 cost.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

This may be against forum protocol but I have 20.3 caboose kits for sale. 


http://www.lakesalteredimages.com/Prices.html













They are also listed in the classifieds at LSC and here.


Andrè


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what a finished kit looks like:


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Dan, 

See if you can round up a copy of Finescale Railroader 2006 Narrow Gauge Annual, it's major feature is a whole series on all of the D&RGW cabeese. 

Bob C.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a long Brass caboose from Accucraft, Short Caboose from AMS, Long Brass caboose from Precision Scale, Wood bobber caboose kit from Ozark Miniatures. All are fine 1:20.3 cabooses


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

You know all these different scales are getting confusing. Most of my stuff is Bachmann which is 1:22.5, but I also have some Delton stuff which is 1:20.3 I think. So can someone tell me why the Delton stuff is smaller than the Bachmann stuff when it really should be larger based on that my Brothers Aristocraft trains are 1:29 scale and some of the box cars he gave me are smaller than my Bachmann ones. 

So in order of size wouldn't 1:20.3 be the largest, followed by 1:22.5, 1:24, 1:29 and last 1:32 being the smallest. 

Am I wrong or is something off here or is the Delton stuff really 1:24 or 1:29 scale? 

Dan S.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Delton is 1:24 as is the USAT wood sided box cars, reefers, and work train.

The LGB US style narrow gauge box cars and many other of their American style freight cars and also closer to 1:24 than the advertised 1:22.5. 

I measured any Bachmann 1:22.5 cars, but their Spectrum line is 1:20.3 and very nicely done, I might add. 


Chuck N


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info. So now I know that the Delton Cabeese will be the wrong size to run behind my Bachmann trains. So I am going to need both 1:24 scale Cabeese as well as 1:22.5. I did a search today to try and fine a back issue of the Finescale Railroader Narrow Gauge Annual 9 and could not fined anyone that had a copy of it for sale. Hwever I did find the Sloan book a Century + at several different sites and looks like the book has gone up in price. Most eveyone is sells it for about $80.00 Just a little out of my price range right now. 

Dan S.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan:

It is up to you and what you think looks good, but I think that you can mix the Bachmann "big hauler" (for lack of a better description) cars with Delton and other 1:24 cars. If you look at pictures of narrow gauge and standard gauge freight trains from the first half of the last century you will see that there are many different sizes of cars that appear in a train. The 10% difference between the two isn't that large. Placing a flat car or gondola between two slightly mismatched cars reduces the visual difference.


My opinion is that Delton, USA, and LGB cars do not look good behind or mixed with 1:20.3 engines and cars, That is a 20% difference and that is very noticeable.


I have a Bachmann "bobber" caboose that came with the original Big Hauler set. It looks fine with any of my 1:24 cars. I don't think that you really need to worry about the scales of the early Bachmann, LGB, USAT, and Delton as I'm not too sure that the manufacturers worried about scale either. My guess is that they made cars to match the LGB cars that were already out. 


The 1:20.3 stock that is now on the market is very true to scale. That cannot be said for the earlier narrow gauge rolling stock in the other scales. 


Chuck N.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

Tim Mulina has the book on his website for $49.99. Here's the link.

http://www.quickpicbooks.com/files/...ent_10.htm


I have purchased many NG books from Tim. He's great!


----------

